# CMV UDI Owners - Watch Your Credit Card Charges



## MichaelColey (Aug 20, 2015)

If you're a CMV UDI owner, watch your credit card charges carefully.  I've had two times recently where CMV has run incidental charges through on MY credit card instead of the guest.

Apparently, Bluegreen sends the credit card number to CMV so they can run the credit card, then they're supposed to delete the credit card from the reservation, then when the guest checks in they're supposed to get their credit card number to put on the reservation.  Something in that process is being missed from time to time.

If it happens to you, it seems to be easiest to resolve by calling the front desk at CMV.  You can look up the guest's name online, which helps them track the charge down.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you paying the HK fee or is the guest paying at check the in?  I was wondering if it was perhaps related to that...


----------



## chriskre (Aug 20, 2015)

Great!   :roll eyes:

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 21, 2015)

They are deposits into II or RCI, so yes, I'm paying the HK fees.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 21, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> They are deposits into II or RCI, so yes, I'm paying the HK fees.



Thanks for the heads up. I assume they come through as CHRISTMAS MTN VILLAGE like the HK fee charge? I just went back through my last few statements and I don't see anything out of the ordinary but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, but it was an odd amount.  If it had been $84 (the current HK fee), I probably never would have noticed it.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks. The new HK fee for Timbers is $88 - must be because it's larger than the cottages.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just a heads up - this is still happening!

I had an exchange unit given to II 10/17 through 10/24.  In looking at my card activity today I saw two charges from that week totaling $170 charged to my card. I called the desk and they were able to back track it to the exchanger, but this is pretty disconcerting to say the least.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 27, 2015)

oh my, an exchanger checks in the resort and the fees go on your bill, not good


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 27, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> oh my, an exchanger checks in the resort and the fees go on your bill, not good



There's really no excuse for it. The exchange department should charge the housekeeping fee, and then BG should move it internally to the resort. There's no reason the desk should have my card on file attached to the reservation.


----------

